# Please help me



## southcity (Sep 8, 2011)

I posted a thread about my platy and swordtail that have both died. One each morning. I am quite new to being a fish owner and I am hoping that posting some pics will give some answers to what is going on. Please check these pics and tell me if my fish have any obvious disease that I can treat before I lose another one. 
I have done 3 water changes now in 3 days to try and help but still I lost one this morning. Water readings are all fine.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

They all look fine to me. But first thing's first, 3 changes in 3 days? A little too much. You're probably stressing them out and losing some beneficial bacteria. How long has this tank been set up?


----------



## southcity (Sep 8, 2011)

Tank has been cycled since April, fish were bought about 3 weeks after getting continuous double 0's on ammonia and nitrite. Everything has been fine up until 3 days ago when the fish all went into hiding and laying on the bottom of the tank. Then 2 deaths in 2 days. I am only doing water changes daily now thinking that it might stop the deaths, although readings are all OK. I'm at a loss as to what to do, I can't lose anymore fish.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Have you had anything in the tank since April? 
If you haven't the tank is NOT cycled and you are probably going thru the cycle now.
otherwise see my other note to you.


----------



## southcity (Sep 8, 2011)

mousey said:


> Have you had anything in the tank since April?
> If you haven't the tank is NOT cycled and you are probably going thru the cycle now.
> otherwise see my other note to you.


These fish have been in the tank since April. 
The tank finished cycling in April as well, once I got double 0's on ammonia and nitrite I still added ammonia daily to the tank until the day before the fish were put in, which was about 3 weeks after continuous 0 readings on ammonia and nitrite. The tank is definitely cycled. There has never been an ammonia spike or nitrite above 0 since April. I test the water every few days with the API liquid test kit.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't see any visible signs of disease. The gills look red in the second pic, but it is likely just a lack of color in the gill cover.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I think you are on track with the water changes and since you have done 3 in 3 days you could probably get away with a sizeable one now. 

I would do this because of what you just described- they all ran and hid then started dying. That tells me something got into the water. No idea what it was but changing the water is helpful if its that there is something in it. After you do a larger change then I would leave it alone for several days. Make sure that if you loose more fish you pull them out ASAP so that it doesn't cause any spikes. 

Do NOT clean the filter if you do a larger water change and do NOT gravel vac. You can do that after you have let it sit for several days. Watch for a mini cycle.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Temperature swing or sudden toxicity by something-- those are my guesses.


----------



## southcity (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input. This morning all remaining fish accepted food and were out of hiding. I appreciate the help you have all given me.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Something that could prevent this is using the same thing over and over when you put new water in, and don't wash it out with any soaps. Even if you rinse a lot, there could still be soap residue in it. I have a few buckets that I use all the time.


----------

